# Probiotics



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I know these are for people, but I wonder if they'd be better than giving your dog plain yogurt? 

Acidophilus PEARLS



PS - you can get a free sample off the site


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Not sure, anything with a whole bunch of chemical names never appealed to me to feed my dog. I just go to Publix and buy their big tub of plain yogurt because I know how much to feed the dog, plus, if there's any left that needs to be eaten, my son and I can finish it off!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> ...anything with a whole bunch of chemical names never appealed to me...


I don't see where you found that it had a bunch of chemical names. Can you tell me where you found that :?:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Sarah Hall said:
> 
> 
> > ...anything with a whole bunch of chemical names never appealed to me...
> ...


Lactobacillus acidophilus and Bifidobacterium longum....... 

........in a coating (delivery system) of palm oil, gelatin, vegetable glycerin, soy lecithin, and pectin.

Basically, probiotics in a capsule, IMO.

If you accept their premise about more live bacilli getting to where you want them this way, and want to pay for it, then I guess why not? And I'm not suggesting that I do or do not accept it; I've never researched their idea about stomach acids and lactobacillus acidophilus.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Kristen Cabe said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Hall said:
> ...



Lactobacillus acidophilus and Bifidobacteriumlongum aren't chemicals; they are the actual "live cultures." The coating is natural stuff, too. That's where I got lost, because Sarah said she saw that it was made of a 'bunch of chemicals,' and all I could find is what you posted, Connie. It IS probiotics in a capsule; no opinion there - they state it on the website that that's just what it is. 

I have no idea about stomach acids and the live cultures either. I also don't know how much these things cost, but I did request a free sample just to check them out.


----------

